# What would you tell a younger you in a conversation



## Carburatedexcuses (Jun 4, 2019)

Don’t major in unemployment! There are two meanings to the phrase:. “If you love what you do you’ll never work another day in your life.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You can take out loans to go to school instead of working full time and taking 15 years to get a degree.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Travel and explore the world. Then, find a job with a pension. But first, travel.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DO NOT dump the blonde amazon for the belly dancer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

A broken heart is worth opened eyes...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Slow ****ing down!
In fact stop!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

1. "Wait for the one you want to spend you life with before you have sex" is a crock... because how can you know if she's the one you want to spend your life with if you don't know if you're sexually compatible? 

Get you enough experience to:
a.) know what you want and
b.) be able to tell if that's at least fairly close to what she wants as well.

2. Not everybody is as honest as you. Don't take everyone at face value and keep your eyes open.

3. You do not have to be Atlas. It is not your job to lift all others around you 365 days a year. Give more than you take is a good mantra, but taken too far can be very harmful. It's okay to take once in a while. It's okay to ask for help once in a while.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

“Invest early (now) and a lot so you can retire in your 40s and do what you want because you will have and make more money than you can ever spend. Collecting a paycheck are for suckers, money make more money.”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Ask ALL the questions of the important people in your life.

DON'T answer every question a stranger asks.

Use a VPN

Never back down. You may not win, but you can sure bloody your opponent.

Forgive almost everything. Then let go.

Love the people you love 100%


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Stop ignoring red flags in every area of your life. They really do mean what you're afraid they might mean.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow down and think things through,pro and con. You will be reflecting back later on in life.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

1. People who tell you their whole life story within 5 minutes of meeting you are probably nuts. Don't get sucked in. 

2. If you tell someone no, and they don't stop, from that moment on they are trying to control you. No is a complete sentence.

3. You will never make your parents happy or proud of you, so stop trying. Let it go.

4. Learn all you can about the different manipulation tactics of people with personality disorders. You're going to use it! 

5. You're not missing anything as far as quitting the booze thing goes.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

NEVER turn 40 and look back on your life with regret. Live life without regret.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I would tell myself what I tell the younger people I talk to:

If you aren't your own advocate, no one else is going to be.


That goes for your love life, your work life, your family, medical, everything.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Do consider wife's feelings a bit more, as you traveled so much early on, she worried more than known at the time.

Try and be a better husband at times. 

Congratulations you're a good husband at times, and father.

You're not perfect, although you try and do your part.

Poke the five girls you repeatedly turned down, in single life, because you thought you were doing the right thing. It really didn't matter, that I can see.

You could've had a great relationship with two of those girls.
(The last one was the end of my any considerations of just having relationships with more than a couple at a time)

Do NOT poke two of the divorced women, they were nuts.

Do poke the tall brunette waitress more then did, in Texas.

Congratulations on correctly handling the drunk boyfriend who found you in bed with his (as was reported to me) former, girlfriend.

Do take same girl to your apartment, not hers, although she invited you to help her with moving a dresser. 

Use better judgement earlier than you started to, when drinking. It all worked out ok, nothing too bad, but I would've saved some money.

Maybe go for your Masters, you dumb head, you were way young enough and poised to if you thought a bit more.

Stop seeing the apt divorced neighbor quicker, she was flaky. Should've known, she was the CPA for a large strip club.

See gf from Atlanta when she offered to fly in to Tx for a week. You saying no, not now, didn't matter in long run.

Be sober when telling a girl she can stay with you a while. It was good, but a little different may have been better.

Don't poke the blonde from one of apt volleyball games, you'll have to get a shot and tell three girls they have to get checked, just in case. Those were uncomfortable conversations. 

Don't sell your first boat, it's expensive to replace later.

You'll have some great grandsons!!


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

1) Learn what happiness is and work toward it...

2) You deserve to be happy...


3) Love yourself...

4) And a bunch of stuff about love, what it should look like, what is should feel like, and on and on...

5) I would tell me, who my current Fiancée is and tell me, to find her and marry her. I would tell me to do whatever I had to do to steal her away from whoever she was with, if anyone, and marry her on the spot... (she wasn't happy anyway, so it would all work out...)


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

When the love of your life breaks up with you, be strong. 

Don't cry, plead, beg, etc. 

Walk away proudly, tell her that she will regret her decision and go find the next love of your life (which I did)!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

That little voice in the back of your head is right 99.9% of the time. For the love of God, listen to it!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I can say, to date, I've never cried, pleaded or begged any woman, but I did want to a couple times but forced myself into hey, ok, and moved quickly on.

I can say perhaps I could have been a bit more balanced, maybe a little concern, but then say, no, it was fine.

So I understand multiple views, maybe I just lucked up, next girl just dropped into my lap like in a night both times.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Don’t take a taste of that first drink... not worth it over the course of your life. 

Ignore most people’s advice except mine (that is the voice of the older me telling you what to do and what not to do). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

"The things you worried would happen - never happened"

"The things you wanted to happen, didn't - because you were focused on the things to worry about" 

and 

"It's never too late to start ____"


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Tell all those girls in the 4th grade to go **** themselves. 
Never marry a man that has cheated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I can say, to date, I've never cried, pleaded or begged any woman, but I did want to a couple times but forced myself into hey, ok, and moved quickly on.
> 
> I can say perhaps I could have been a bit more balanced, maybe a little concern, but then say, no, it was fine.
> 
> So I understand multiple views, maybe I just lucked up, next girl just dropped into my lap like in a night both times.


I have regretted doing that my entire life (happened over 30 years ago). Because of my pride. And because we might have gotten back together if I had been strong. Not sure if that would have worked out or not.

After that break up, I went through a number of one night stands. Thinking sex would mend my broken heart. I guess it helped, but ultimately it just took time.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I would tell the younger me that "...your GF is right...listen to her....she is giving you wisdom...."

My GF told me ".....you're just not the kind of man women go for...."....

I would have then left her, concentrated on my careers, avoided the necessity of raising kids, and probably saved a million dollars I spent on trying to make my wives like me.

I would have then recognized the truth, that no woman is ever going to desire me and want to be with me, except for a money object (and, a babysitter object), and I could have refused completely to become either.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Be more spontaneous. Don't be afraid to loosen up and enjoy what is.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Nothing. Old me is smart enough to know young me would never have listened.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

blazer prophet said:


> NEVER turn 40 and look back on your life with regret. Live life without regret.


Or, die before you turn 40.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Ask for help sooner in your first marriage. 
Let your parents know what it going on so they can give you support. 
Protecting his pride by never telling anyone, will ultimately destroy you inside. 
It will take a very long time to restore that.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Stop taking physics courses as electives and instead take a psychology or social science course ... it will be handy in the future, you ****ing egghead.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

sunsetmist said:


> Be more spontaneous. Don't be afraid to loosen up and enjoy what is.




I was too spontaneous, and nearly got me in trouble too many times. My older self would tell my younger me, to be judicious in some of the things you do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

@Ikaika We need a happy medium. Guess i was mostly an 'old soul'---forced into responsibility at young age...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Buy Apple stock

Go into astrophysics

Women find you attractive.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

"You should probably take it easy on the drug use there buddy"


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

"It's a trap!"


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Turn around and notice that the girl who sits beside you in class is in love with you. 
Don’t kiss the girl who’s sitting on the other guys shoulder at the gig. Pulling that stunt almost got you killed. 
Try holding onto your male friends. 
Learn how to say no without saying “****ing way *******” in the same sentence. 
Stay out of France.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't wear your heart on your sleeves. Play it poker face.

There is a little bit of passive aggression in everyone.

Stop being surprised at the wierdest places people find value. (Addresses the inexpliquable of how people can be so petty.)

People will always be generous with someone else's resources. (Explains how / why others can tell you to do something that they wouldn't do themselves. ie "But this time it's different.)


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

"Don't worry, it all works out really well!"


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Quit worrying what other people think of you. Love yourself. They can go **** themselves.

Don't be a doormat in life. If someone is rude to you or treats you with disrespect, call them out in front of everyone. Don't sit there and take it. Why should I be the only uncomfortable one in the room?

Cherish every happy moment. It's true that time really does fly.


----------



## rocltop (Jun 3, 2019)

Don;t do it :surprise:
God how different life would've been if l didn't.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Always get it in writing. Always.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One last thing or so I'd say - don't have the back surgery about 9 yrs ago, although that may have continued through the there's almost no choice, to have it, continuing to the absolutely no choice, to have it done, regardless. 

So maybe better it was done earlier in. Who knows.

There are a few broken bones I could've likely avoided. I'd say zig don't zag during a couple activities, and DON'T ride on the car hood, a friend of mine and I did together and our other friends driving, you can assume this didn't end well.

Also, to look one more time at a stop sign/intersection, it may have helped, when I was in HS, driving a 67 mustang.
That fault could've been either party, but maybe another look would've helped. Don't know.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Laurentium said:


> "Don't worry, it all works out really well!"


We have a saying over here " ah sure it will be grand". This can apply to everything from the weather to open heart surgery.


----------



## Dots (May 17, 2019)

Never, ever, never, let a man define you.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Never let others influence what you think about career and marriage....because in the end...you end up with the best of both doing it your own way.

Don't try the back straight triple in third gear ...... You puke in your helmet after coming up short and casing it on top of the hill.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I remember as a kid my mom came into my room and told me she was thinking of marrying my stepdad. She asked if it would be ok for me. I said yes. I didn't want to say yes, but I did. If I had said no, I doubt anything would have changed. At least I wouldn't have this in my head the rest of my life. So it would be "just say no when that is what you feel. Its ok to say no when that is what you are feeling"

The other would be if I could just pop up for 2 seconds here and there throughout life to tell myself "Dude, what the **** man?" And thats all that needs to be said really.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If I could travel back in time or send a message to my past self:

*Please take cooking lessons with your great grandmother!*

My great grandmother grew up in the great depression and had her own garden. I vaguely remember watching her cook and she did things that could not be represented on a recipe. It was about the texture and feel of the ingredients as they were mixed and prepared. Separate anything that feels like this away from the others, and you are ready to put them in the pressure cooker kind of stuff. 

That was the greatest generation that ever lived. They cooked real food. Not the fake processed and industrialized farmed stuff we eat today. I miss those meals. 

Not my photo, but this is what the dinner table looked like back then:


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Do NOT get re-married.

Listen to other people less - trust yourself more.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Don't sell the piano!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

badsanta said:


> If I could travel back in time or send a message to my past self:
> 
> *Please take cooking lessons with your great grandmother!*
> 
> ...


Not for nothin, but lots of people have gardens and would be happy to teach you how to do it. There's countless amazing cooks who would be happy to share with you their techniques and recipes. 

You might look up a fellow named Paul Gautschi for some gardening help to start. If you're not religious, just ignore that part of his speeches and look at his results. They're undeniable.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

When Laurie M. offered you a ride home from the party senior year take it you idiot!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*To have even more confidence in everything that I say and do!

And to embrace God much sooner in life as those nonage years, in retrospect, were just sadly wasted ones!*


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Two things that cover almost everything

1 always do the right thing

2 Read the four agreements and live by them

Being Human Both are difficult , but if you can your life and those that matter to you will be infintely and immeasurably better



55


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Not for nothin, but lots of people have gardens and would be happy to teach you how to do it. There's countless amazing cooks who would be happy to share with you their techniques and recipes.
> 
> You might look up a fellow named Paul Gautschi for some gardening help to start. If you're not religious, just ignore that part of his speeches and look at his results. They're undeniable.


Much appreciated. There are some youtube channels I watch that are all about gardening, and I have tried. But there are so many deer where I live these days, they just come into your yard, jump over whatever, and eat everything. As a kid I almost never saw a deer. Now I wake up and see a half dozen in my 1/2 acre backyard at least four to five times a month. Walk outside and they are not scared of people anymore. Likely a result of urban sprawl.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont ****ing get married.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Yo


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Much appreciated. There are some youtube channels I watch that are all about gardening, and I have tried. But there are so many deer where I live these days, they just come into your yard, jump over whatever, and eat everything. As a kid I almost never saw a deer. Now I wake up and see a half dozen in my 1/2 acre backyard at least four to five times a month. Walk outside and they are not scared of people anymore. Likely a result of urban sprawl.


You need an AR15


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Thound said:


> You need an AR15


With regards to killing deer in my backyard eating my garden, the wolves seem to be on top of that. I sometimes go out at night to shine a spotlight on them and as they take off, the wolves are usually close behind.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

badsanta said:


> With regards to killing deer in my backyard eating my garden, the wolves seem to be on top of that. I sometimes go out at night to shine a spotlight on them and as they take off, the wolves are usually close behind.


Cool. I love wolves. We had a wolf hybrid when I was a young boy.. She was my best friend


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

badsanta said:


> With regards to killing deer in my backyard eating my garden, the wolves seem to be on top of that. I sometimes go out at night to shine a spotlight on them and as they take off, the wolves are usually close behind.


I don't know if would work on deer, but my grandma used to tie aluminum foil pie pans to poles and let them flutter in the wind. It helped keep the birds out.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I would tell myself to still forgive my wife for lying to me in pre-marital counseling. However, when she resists seeing a counselor immediately after that, I would say "Go to counselor or we will be divorced". I gave up way too many years to trying to be patient, at the expense of our married intimacy.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Be brave, have integrity, treat others with respect, and all will be well.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Short and sweet. Don't marry a woman who won't sleep with you first.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

ONLY marry and have kids with someone who themselves is the child of happily married parents. I could have used that advice twice. My two EWs felt marriage was something that didn't need work, every day, and could easily be tossed aside. No fond family memories worth shooting for and re-creating. Just something to think about, little Joe, and perhaps if you ignore this advice, you'll get lucky.

Even then, NO KIDS until you and your wife are 30. Your brain isn't even fully developed until you're 26, stupid.

Don't marry the hot chick for the sake of the hotness. In 20 years, she'll still be losing her keys every morning and there's nothing hot about that. But of course, it's doubtful she'll even be around. There's nothing wrong with a whip-smart cool chick who looks like a ham sandwich.


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

1) Don't have ANY kids.
2) Don't get married - just live together, or better yet be FWB
3) Don't live according to your parents wishes - figure out what you LOVE and do that
4) DO NOT TAKE THAT FIRST DRAG OF THAT CIGARETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Short and sweet. Don't marry a woman who won't sleep with you first.


.... pointing out that "sleep with" means more than just once-a-month missionary intercourse. Either the entire buffet is open or it's time to dine elsewhere.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> .... pointing out that "sleep with" means more than just once-a-month missionary intercourse. Either the entire buffet is open or it's time to dine elsewhere.


True, but in this case, I meant AT ALL before the ring was on. If you can't even sample the buffet before seating the guests, there's another buffet just down the street. If after the doors open you discover that the "buffet" consists of some day-old pizza and a questionable ham sandwhich, you'd better like leftovers.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> True, but in this case, I meant AT ALL before the ring was on. If you can't even sample the buffet before seating the guests, there's another buffet just down the street. If after the doors open you discover that the "buffet" consists of some day-old pizza and a questionable ham sandwhich, you'd better like leftovers.


I understood what you meant. I just wanted to clarify that in a binary decision point like that, you can still get screwed (metaphorically only) with a simple, single yes. Best to know the whole menu up front. Even if you really like fried chicken, nothing but fried chicken is going to get old pretty fast.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Purchase Apple, Dell and Microsoft stock


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I’d tell myself that marriage is not as easy as my parents and grandparents made it look. Women are no longer satisfied with the common life of food on the table and clothes on the back. Women can actually fall out of love if you’re not active and doing things they want to do like traveling and kayaking.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Buy Microsoft stock early.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Buy Microsoft stock early.


Along those lines, bet everything you/I have and everything you/I can borrow on Douglas taking out Tyson in 1990. 42-to-1 odds, baby.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Get a damn college degree. 

Dont marry after that first divorce.


----------



## Hewby (Jul 2, 2019)

Tell him you love him when he tells you he forgot the fish.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Stop drinking so much, you idiot.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

To the college me (mid to late 80's): the girl in your class who you've admired from afar and started sitting next to you in class toward the end of quarter - when you see her at a bar before the start of the next quarter, go up and say hi to her. Never know what may happen. 

To the late 20's me (mid 90's): when your first real girlfriend of six months decides to dump you over the phone, don't try to get her back. Just move along - you looked pathetic trying to call her and send her flowers. 

To the early to mid 30's me (around 2001): yes, the buddy you've hung around with for the last several years has a girlfriend now after you never seeing him with a woman. You don't have to panic and start internet dating. Also, when your cousin invites you to go out with her and her friends, when her one friend sits next to you sharing a piece of cake and seems interested in what you're saying, get her number and ask her out. Lastly, when you try to dump your crazy MILF GF and you end up going up to see her anyway because you miss the sex, make sure to use protection. Didn't get into any trouble, but who knows what could have happened. 

To the married me: when the wife starts *****ing about every little thing and is stressed out about everything, don't just take it - let her know she's out of line. Went on too long walking on eggshells when she'd be in a pissy mood because she had to be with the kids for 15 minutes by herself after I had them the entire day the day before with no issues or you'd park one spot over from the one she wants and throws a tantrum about it. Now to be fair her attitude has improved greatly and maybe (just maybe) we may start having a semi-regular sex life.


----------

